# Norman Lures Speed Clip



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious if anyone uses these clips for trolling and if you recommend them? A buddy highly recommends them, but reading a few reviews some don't seem to like them while others swear by them. I'd only use these for trolling.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0000044110226a.shtml


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

It looks like I would straighten them out with the trees I snag, since I use 20 lb spiderwire.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I have used them for 3-way trolling rigging as a fast change weight system component. They performed well for that purpose. For Drop-Shot rigging with heavier weights they do well too.

Cold weather, stiff hands, they help reduce frustration on cranks in the fall or even ice jigs. I didn't see any real hindrance to the lure action and overall they were as strong as a split ring that would attach like sized lures.

In the making life easier mode...Gamakatsu has treble hooks with a special taper to the eye that make changing trebles out on split rigs a much easier task, I love them.


----------

